# Kopi Luwak - What is that?



## Finn Felton (Mar 13, 2013)

Have you guys heard of a kind of coffee known as "Kopi Luwak"?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You'll find masses of stuff on here about that.

Not everybody's 'favourite bunny' or do I mean kitten.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

yep, it's pretty frowned upon round here though..

there are some ongoing issues with animal welfare (force feeding, cages etc.)


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

im interested to know if anyone has tried it?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, I tried some from coffee-direct a few years ago.. I think they spell it 'kopi luak'

Was nice, very smooth, not at all acidic

p.s. it was relatively unknown back then


----------



## chree (Feb 13, 2013)

I tried some a few years ago when I was in Indonesia. I visited a Kopi Luwak farm out of curiosity, and although the conditions looked very good, I'm not naive enough to think that I wasn't just given the 'tourist experience', and that the conditions would have been far worse behind the scenes. As for the coffee, it was served Balinese style (think Turkish) and tasted pretty good, very smooth. However, not even close to being worth the crazy money that the genuine beans cost.


----------



## Finn Felton (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. Kopi Luwak too expensive to be my daily cup of coffee. I can afford it but once in a blue moon.

Thanks guys for sharing your experience about kopi luwak coffee. I will try some if I get the chance.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

chree said:


> However, not even close to being worth the crazy money that the genuine beans cost.


 interesting point, how would anyone know that you have been sold the real deal - how are these beans certified and how do they demonstrate provenance ? What is to stop unscrupulous sellers passing off average beans, or even decent beans as the much more expensive KL ones and making lots of money...?

Or has this already been discussed on other threads (sorry, not seen any myself yet).

O


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here we go again:act-up:!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I suggest anyone really interested in the Kopi Lowak experience should first experiment with some supermarket beans: swallow them whole, let them pass through your system and report back on the results (not forgetting to give them a good wash before grinding).

At least no mammals will be harmed in the process.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

RoloD said:


> I suggest anyone really interested in the Kopi Lowak experience should first experiment with some supermarket beans: swallow them whole, let them pass through your system and report back on the results (not forgetting to give them a good wash before grinding).At least no mammals will be harmed in the process.


I second that idea:waiting:


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

RoloD said:


> I suggest anyone really interested in the Kopi Lowak experience should first experiment with some supermarket beans: swallow them whole, let them pass through your system and report back on the results (not forgetting to give them a good wash before grinding).
> 
> At least no mammals will be harmed in the process.


Thought we were mammals


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Finn Felton said:


> Have you guys heard of a kind of coffee known as "Kopi Luwak"?


Yes - avoid! As others have pointed out, it's provenance is likely to be questionable vis a vis animal welfare. Buy ethically sourced coffee that supports its producers - that way everyone gains.


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

I've never tried it but have always assumed it's a massive gimmick and so wouldn't bother even if I could be sure about provenance, good treatment of the animals etc.

Coffeebeanshop have some at the moment and claim to know where it's from and that the cats aren't battery farmed etc. So if you really wanted to try it it might be worth giving them a call and seeing how sure they are.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

IMO its all a load of shit. Isn't there some joker also trying to con people into buying the elephant equivalent?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> IMO its all a load of shit. Isn't there some joker also trying to con people into buying the elephant equivalent?


Civet s**t to be precise


----------



## Finn Felton (Mar 13, 2013)

Kopi Luwak is not for vegans. It is still loved in Indonesia and Australia and people pay half of their salary to have a hot cup of kopi luwak in a exotic cafe.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah but some people like dressing up in PVC and being whipped until they bleed! conclusion? ...

... people are mental


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> IMO its all a load of shit. Isn't there some joker also trying to con people into buying the elephant equivalent?


yes i read about that but i heard the coffee is appalling as the digestive track of the elephant ruins the beans....

the coffeebeanshop seem to advertise that they sell these beans as ethically produced so if you are intrigued perhaps try them there


----------

